

Venture design: We design for equity - tonymurphy
http://www.tonymurphy.us

======
tonymurphy
Venture design: Invest by design.

Utilize our design capabilities for a small percentage of the company. Our
capabilities consist of branding, web & mobile, and packaging. Tony Murphy
Ventures needs teams to meet the following three criteria in order to design:

(1) minimum viable product;

(2) support from existing accelerator or incubator; and

(3) less than twelve months to hit the next big milestones to raise a larger
round.

